

Why Uber/Lyft’s 5-Star Rating System Needs an Overhaul - jtoeman
https://medium.com/@jtoeman/why-uber-lyfts-5-star-rating-system-needs-an-overhaul-530062dd550

======
lkbm
Firing for getting nothing but 4's (avg=4) seems wrong (even if they have
enough supply that they can afford to do that). Firing for getting 80% 5's and
20% 1's (avg=4.2) seems reasonable.

From Uber's FAQ: "We suggest that a partner never asks a user to "rate me five
stars". Historically, partners have received lower ratings after asking for 5
stars. If a partner provides exceptional service, the majority of time he/she
will be awarded five stars!"

This seems to ignore the fact that exceptional service is, well, exceptional.

